#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  New to the site!

## It cannot last

Hello, people of the internet, I'm here as a person with some decent rp skills, about 50 separate characters across at least 5 fandoms, and an ongoing story that's over 5 years old now.

If you want details on any of that, feel free to ask!

Signing out, 
- Ori

----------


## Kach

Welcome to the forum! 

Time is fleeing past,
Our time cannot always last. 
Enjoy the short day.

----------


## It cannot last

Glad to see I'm not the only one into cryptic messaging

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome to the forum, @It cannot last;

Please have a quick read of our site rules - and once that’s out the way, here are some more interesting links to help you find your way around:

Downtown where you can get to know our members through random conversations and silly posting games

Entertainment section for discussing your favourite hobbies and interests

Here to browse or post group RP requests

Here to browse or post 1x1 RP requests

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or purple names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And finally, if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the roleplay site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, It cannot last!

----------


## Hannelorian

Greetings and salutations!

----------


## Twisted-Colt

Hello, I'm new here and I am looking forward to learning more about this site.

----------


## Enigma

> Hello, I'm new here and I am looking forward to learning more about this site.


 @Twisted-Colt; Hello! You might want to create your own separate thread, but we're open to almost any question about roleplaying here on this site you might have.

1. Don't mess with the Badgers.
2. Don't mess with the squirrels.
3. Don't mess with the Undead.

Hope to hear back from you?

----------

